# Reef Boutique (first shipment)



## Announce (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi everyone,
Reef Boutique has got their first shipment, and the owner has asked me to share the following with you. Here are a few pictures of the livestock:










































































The store will be open 11:30 - 7 on Sunday and 12-9 Monday - Friday. On Saturday the owner will be out of the store between 2 - 5pm for to attend a MAST meeting, so please call ahead of time at:

(647) 352-8265
3220 Dufferin Street, Unit 13

Some of the fish they got include:

Majestic Angelfish (Small)
Fire Gobies
Yellow Tail Damsel
Bangaii Cardinals
Pajama Cardinals
Glass Cardinals
Naso Tangs (small and medium)
Algae Eating Blennies
Desjardin's Sailfin Tang 
Red Coris Wrasse (small - medium)
Green Mandarin Goby
Fox Face Rabbitfish
Yellow-Tailed Fusilier
Yellow Corris Wrasse
Checkerboard Wrasse
Bicolor angelfish
Bariene Tang
Heiniochus 
Copperband Butterflies (small - medium)
Ladder Glider (sandsifters)
Orange Spotted Goby
Keyhole Dwarf Angelfish


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Where is your store?

Sent from my BlackBerry 9810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Announce (Aug 27, 2008)

notclear said:


> Where is your store?
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9810 using Tapatalk


I edited the original post to include it, 3220 Dufferin Street, unit 13 just south of Yorkdale Mall.

Just a note for all those reading, I do own or work at the store! (a.k.a. dont go yelling at Colin - the owner, for something I say)


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Awesome.... so close to J_T for him to raid the store. In a good way i mean.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

yup. I am in trouble when Colin fully stocks the store!

Sent from my {HTC X8} using Board Express


----------

